# Wethers acting like Bucks?



## ZeuzeuandKenji (Oct 10, 2016)

We got our two crypt orchid Nigerian Dwarf goats in May as bottle babies at 2 weeks old. We had them neutered at 5 weeks old since the doctor said it would be wise to do it young. Now our goats are around 5 months old and exhibiting what I assume is "buck behavior." They are mounting each other and they smell very musky as well as making a sort or snorting noise at each other, they also make a sound that sort of like they're saying "what." They will also stick up their top lip and pee on each other. Just recently our neighbor bought two milking goats, would this have anything to do with their behavior? Is it possible that they weren't fully neutered? We are first time goat owners and have tried searching online for answers with no help.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Do you mean cryptorchid, that their testicles were undescended? It does sound like maybe the vet missed something & your neighbor's does might be in heat. I hope not though, that would mean a second surgery I think. But honestly, I've never had a wether, only a buck--still, everyone says wethers don't do the pee thing. I sincerely hope someone with wethers comes on here & says everything's OK. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like that vet didn't get everything. They shouldn't be acting like bucks.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree, a wether might blubber a little and chase a doe around occasionally but he should not stink or pee on himself - only bucks do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would confront the vet and tell them what is happening, especially if the vet didn't do it right, he or she should by rights have to make it right under their bill.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

My wether is humps on the girls & the bucks when he gets into their pen & babbles but never pees, my bucks are the ones that pee on themselves, wrinkles their top lip & snort etc...smells musky so guessing your wethers are still bucks...


----------



## ZeuzeuandKenji (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm going to have to call the vet and see what she says, Tha k you for the replies. I'll update once I call


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I do have a wether that is now 2 years old. He is pees on himself if a doe is in heat, does the leg thing sticks his penis out a little and mounts the does... he has done this from 8 months old and was wethered at 8 weeks..


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Although my wether never smells Bucky..


----------

